# Your astrological sign (doesn't have to be your sun sign per se)



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I "am" Capricorn and have Moon in Scorpio, Venus in Pisces, Mars in Cancer and Neptune in Capricorn  I don't like talking about my ascendant but my MC is Cancer, also funny things to know for me are my Part of Fortune is in Sagittarius, my Lilith in Pisces and my Chiron in Leo and there's also a lot more of interesting things like planet aspects which I can't describe well or understand myself.

Im wondering which are your (sun) signs and other astrological positions of (lights and) planets are if you know them. The answer to the poll doesn't have to be your sun sign (like 21 january-21 februari -I believe, it could also be 22..- is aquarius, etc. ) but can be every sign that has some strong position in your horoscope. I have myself chosen my moonsign Scorpio, because to me the moon is the most important planet/light as it stands basically and simply-said for your personal emotional world. It is also the swiftest of the the planets, standing about 2 days in 1 sign. 
Also I just feel more connection to Scorpio than to Capricorn, which might perhaps be because many planet aspects were happening around capricorn and leo, that could have made my sun sign relatively weaker but I don't know much of these kind of things (yet).

Maybe nobody cares about astrology here, but if so maybe we can also talk about certain charasteristics of signs, planets, houses etc. 
For me its just funny and interesting. It helps me look at thins differently, I doesn't say it is about "truth" though and don't use it to have prejudices on people or situaties but I think its funny the times when it actually *seems* to make sense, especially in my own horoscope.

*I SHOULD MAYBE MADE CLEAR THIS TOPIC HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THINGS LIKE DAYLY/WEEKLY "HOROSCOPES" IN NEWSPAPERS OR SIMILAR COMMERCIAL ONLY SUN SIGN BASED THINGS* If you want more explanation of what i DO mean with astrology, read my other post on this page vv


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

composerofavantgrande aka COAG is into astrology.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

And so was Gustav Holst, look where it got him!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I like *the poetry* of horoscopes but I don't really believe in it. My sign is *Taurus*, and there's quite a lot of that personality that fits me - stubbornness, fondness for sensual experiences & creativity - but my colour is supposed to be dove grey, which is so boring - give me *full-throated crimson* any day! 
Taggart's sign (not-Taurus) doesn't suit him particularly well. 
We recently did an experiment where we saved the week's horoscope and reread it a week later (when, being seniors, we couldn't remember it) to see how accurately it had turned out. We did this for eight or ten weeks. 
It wasn't accurate at all; it was wildly 'off' usually. And when we noticed that all the signs seemed to have the same prediction but dressed up in different language, we gave up on it. :lol:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

The poetry is undoubtedly there but the reality is absent. I'm with Cassius:

"The fault, dear Brutus, is not in our stars,
But in ourselves, that we are underlings."

Julius Caesar (I, ii, 140-141)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

All near equal mix of fire and air, with one water the ascendant -- that's all I'm telling.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

My star sign?

Catholic!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I detest horoscopes. I've heard of stories where people become so obsessed with following their sign that they lost the ability NOT to follow their horoscope for the day. Basically an addiction to control, because of fear that somehow your life will slip up if you don't do the right things at the right time. Imagine! If your horoscope told you to watch a movie tonight (I've seen this command before in the newspaper) and you didn't, you'd feel like you were ruining your harmony! Just over a simple thing like that! I don't want to live my life like that.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I like *the poetry* of horoscopes but I don't really believe in it. My sign is *Taurus*, and there's quite a lot of that personality that fits me - stubbornness, fondness for sensual experiences & creativity - but my colour is supposed to be dove grey, which is so boring - give me *full-throated crimson* any day!
> Taggart's sign (not-Taurus) doesn't suit him particularly well.
> We recently did an experiment where we saved the week's horoscope and reread it a week later (when, being seniors, we couldn't remember it) to see how accurately it had turned out. We did this for eight or ten weeks.
> It wasn't accurate at all; it was wildly 'off' usually. And when we noticed that all the signs seemed to have the same prediction but dressed up in different language, we gave up on it. :lol:


There is a huge difference between chiep commercial weekly purely sun sign-based horoscopes and actual astrology  Not that I say you should believe in that, but its a lot more interesting and also more credible. Horoscopes made for specific moments (like a week) do exist but only personal and take a lot of time to make, as you theastrologer has to know every single aspect of your nbirth horoscope first, and than compare it to every single aspect on a certain day! Im only interested in birth horoscopes though, the ones that are about your personality only, if your so called birth sign isn't something you can identify with thats not unusual, first of all every sign has a lower and higher variant which can be like near opposites (for instance those of scorpio), and also some other planets or houses can dominate insted of the sun. I don't say this makes it more true, but I just the last thing I think of are those so called horoscopes in the newspaper etc.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I detest horoscopes. I've heard of stories where people become so obsessed with following their sign that they lost the ability NOT to follow their horoscope for the day. Basically an addiction to control, because of fear that somehow your life will slip up if you don't do the right things at the right time. Imagine! If your horoscope told you to watch a movie tonight (I've seen this command before in the newspaper) and you didn't, you'd feel like you were ruining your harmony! Just over a simple thing like that! I don't want to live my life like that.


yeah those things I detest too, but thats not what real astrology is about. Maybe real astrology is even so complicated and ambigu (at least from where I stand but I don't know even a tiny bit of itl, its actually a whole study) you can't go wrong whatever you do, but I don't know. Also Im only interested in birth horoscope, not in the kind of "future foretelling" horoscopes as I think future isnt something you should know at all, even if I would believe in it! And I hate everything that has to do with control


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

PetrB said:


> All near equal mix of fire and air, with one water the ascendant -- that's all I'm telling.


I think its a wise decision not telling! (I could learn from that haha, just like to talk to much but some things I keep a secret)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I was informed that the hour and geographical location of my birth was _highly_ favorable. Means I had to screw up even worse than I thought to end up like I am. Damn.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Ukko said:


> I was informed that the hour and geographical location of my birth was _highly_ favorable. Means I had to screw up even worse than I thought to end up like I am. Damn.


haha, doesn't anyone? Also I don't think anything is better or worse in astrology, the thing about astrology for me at least is thst it hasn't got that kind of dualistic judgement, nothing is good, nothing is bad, nothing is strange or normal


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I know I am a libra...It partially fits my personality...but I have no idea where my moon is, or my other important stars. I guess I am bloody ignorant in this business.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, one _can_ realize one's dreams_ if one works at it hard enough_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kieran said:


> My star sign?
> 
> Catholic!


LOL ~ far more arbitrary an assignment than where the planets were when you were born


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Well, one _can_ realize one's dreams if one works at it hard enough


I didn't learn how wonderful I was supposed to be until all potential had petered out.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

sabrina said:


> I know I am a libra...It partially fits my personality...but I have no idea where my moon is, or my other important stars. I guess I am bloody ignorant in this business.


Moon and planet signs aren't hard to calculate (you do have to know your birthday though and have also an idea of your birthtime)  
and theres a lot of sites I trust enough for these things (because the sign only changes once in a period longer than a day, in case of pluto, only once in a lot of years!) that will do it for you 

ascendant, MC and other cusps/houses is a bit harder though because your birthtime has to be very specific and theres few sites that I trust enough.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ukko said:


> I didn't learn how wonderful I was supposed to be until all potential had petered out.


Yes, that "you are simply standing in the shadows of your own sunshine and you are special and wonderful and can realize all your dreams" movement came about rather later for folks our age.

I recall the first time I heard "Have a nice day" when I had just bought something in a store. Not much later it became endemic, often accompanied by a wholly insincere smile, and I came up with this response,

"Thank you, but I've already made other plans."


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Yes, that "you are simply standing in the shadows of your own sunshine and you are special and wonderful and can realize all your dreams" movement came about rather later for folks our age.
> 
> I recall the first time I heard "Have a nice day" when I had just bought something in a store. Not much later it became endemic, often accompanied by a wholly insincere smile, and I came up with this response,
> 
> "Thank you, but I've already made other plans."


wow thats great! do you mind if I use this? :')
On the rare moments I can actually talk when being in such a position that is


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

lupinix said:


> wow thats great! do you mind if I use this? :')
> On the rare moments I can actually talk when being in such a position that is


It is yours now. Feel free to use it when applicable


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Yes, that "you are simply standing in the shadows of your own sunshine and you are special and wonderful and can realize all your dreams" movement came about rather later for folks our age.
> 
> I recall the first time I heard "Have a nice day" when I had just bought something in a store. Not much later it became endemic, often accompanied by a wholly insincere smile, and I came up with this response,
> 
> "Thank you, but I've already made other plans."


Petr,to judge by your judicious and analytical posts, you have a 'nice' day (original meaning) most days!


----------

